# Any comments on Red Barn brand?



## misshope (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been feeding Bogey Merrick Grandma's Pot Pie...1/2 wet 1/2 dry and lately he's been leaving over the dry. I also noticed that he's scratching more than usual. I thought it was the cold weather, but now I'm beginning to think it's the food. When I mentioned this to the owner of the Pet Store we frequent he suggested trying a brand called Red Barn. It looks like a giant salami and is high in protein. I guess it's a cross between wet and dry food. I've been mixing it in with the Chicken Pot Pie and Bogey seems to love it. Before I totally switch over I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts/experience with the Red Barn brand.

Thanks!

Happy Holidays
Tracy & Bogey


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have never heard of Red Barn. I use the same Merrick flavor and mine are doing fine with it. I also like to switch off every now and then with Prairie.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My breeder uses Red Barn and so do I. I order it online and my dogs LOVE it. It has very good ingredients. Another person on this boards uses it too. I give less than the recommended daily amount and then supplement with Natural Balance kibble. 

Here is their homepage:
http://www.redbarndogfood.com/index.html

And here is the nutritional info:
http://www.redbarndogfood.com/ingredients_..._food/index.htm


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I checked out the site and want to order some. Msmagnolia, which do you get?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I also use Red Barn beef flavor roll. Bijou loves it and I use it to give him pills or as treats at meal time for doing tricks. I also use kibble in addition. I think he would do anything for Red Barn. According to my breeder it is good for their coat.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Haven't I seen these at Petsmart? How much would I give if I'm adding it to her dry food. Also, how do you store it once it's been opened? I'd hate to buy it and have to throw most of it away. One more thing does it smell horrendous?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Julia found Redbarn at the Petsmart in Nashville. I looked at my Petsmart and the one in Flowood (about 3 weeks ago) and they didn't have it. I hope they are all going to start carrying it. There are several companies that make the rolls. Redbarn is one, Natural balance in another and there is some other brand that my Petsmart carries. Redbarn is the only one that I've used. I have used all three of Redbarn's flavors. My girls like the beef and the chicken/liver. They aren't that crazy about the lamb and veggies. The beef and chicken smell fine - not offensive or gross at all. The Lamb is very strong smelling.

I buy the medium rolls. I order 5 or 6 rolls at a time. When I open a roll I cut it into thin slices, 1/4 to 1/2" thick. Then I cut each slice into quarters. I put them in ziploc bags and you only keep in the frig the portion that you can use in 5 days. The rest goes in the freezer. I warm the slices a few seconds in microwave and then crumble them into a smaller amt of kibble. They get one quarter of a slice twice a day. My dogs eat the minute the food is put in front of them - even my 11 year old bichon who was used to eating when ever she felt like it. I can tell when the girls are sick, because they don't want to eat. That is the absolute only time that they don't gobble it down. Many people feed only the Redbarn and use no kibble. I like the kibble, too, for keeping their teeth cleaner. Either way, it is excellent food.


----------



## misshope (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi All...

Thanks for your help, especially the link to the nutritional info site. I went cold turkey at dinner and only fed Bogey the Red Barn. He loves it! I also appreciate your suggestions on storing it. 

Best Regards,
Tracy


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I bought one of the Natural Balance rolls when I was at Petco today. We don't have a Petsmart in my town. I gave the dogs a little slice as a treat, and they went crazy for it. I think I will start using it on top of their food in the morning. Is the Red Barn supposed to be better?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I'm really excited about this. Bella's not a very good kibble eater and I think this will definitely help. I'm gonna run out and get some as soon as Christmas is over.


----------

